

Post-IPO Nonprofits - bharani_m
http://postipononprofits.com

======
AustinBGibbons
The quotes are cherry-picked from the "Risk Factors" sections of the S-1
filings, and are not the "trend" the author is implying - the point of the
risk factors is exactly to detail that the company might fail to make a return
on investment.

